# Accessories watch!



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I was trying to contain myself and not keep refreshing my gmail account too much, so I decided to come gush over here.

I have already dropped my K2I thrice, mostly from sliding off the quilt when I fell asleep with the kindle in my hands. I bought the Oberon Tree of Life in a sudden "OMG I MUST SAVE MY KINDLE!!!" splurge, and then also ordered a custom Borsabella (Melissa's very nice!)

I do regret the impulse, albeit I don't regret the purchases since I was going to do it anyways at some point. So this post is pretty much a "bookmark" so I can flaunt my purchases later. hahaha! 

Mind you, neither the patterns nor the colors of both the cover and bag matches. But as someone said, what the hell, my baby is still my baby, and these purchases will stay with me for a while ^_^


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

You made some excellent choices and I'm sure you'll be very happy with them.  I've got a couple Oberons and several BB Bags and love them all.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

In actuality, I have had my oberon cover since Thursday (a 4 biz day turn around for shipping, that's incredible!) but I have been busy, and cooing at it half the time, I forgot to post about it and took photos of it TODAY. hahaha it's so gorgeous *cuddle*


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice. And now your K is protected from falls off the bed.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm on Oberon watch too.  I've got the Red Gingko K2 cover on the way!!!  So excited.  This is my 3rd Oberon (#1 Saddle Tree of Life, #2 Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond) - and I've loved them all!!  #1 and #2 are with new families now and I'm just waiting for #3.

You will love you Oberon!!


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Nice. And now your K is protected from falls off the bed.


hahahaha! you got a laugh out of me for that! yes it was pretty protected when I dropped it saturday night 

Shawna: I am so in love with it. I cuddle it for the whole of thursday when I first got it hahaha.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've just started a new Oberon watch myself.  It's for the purple Roof of Heaven K2 cover and two leather card holders - black wave and fern hummingbirds.  I'm giving the card holders as Christmas presents.  Pretty selfish Christmas season order, if I do say so!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Is that purple an accurate colour. Mine is WAY darker, I was expecting it to be more like the colour you have.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

the flash light brightened the colour somewhat. I will admit, under fluorescent light it is more that colour though.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Im on accessories watch too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Martha, what accessory are you waiting for??
deb


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Still waiting on my BB Bag, as it was a custom made one... but Melissa mentioned it's in the mail! So I am happy as a goose ^_^ I should be seeing it sometimes next thursday I think.

I got bored, and was intending to make a netsuke (phone dangly thing) for my camera. had some materials left over and decided to make my little oberon charm now with the leftovers. the unfortunate thing is, it seems the string is too long. I wonder what did everyone else used? I remembered seeing someone do the same thing with the charm too.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

oh is that it?! I feel stupid now. going to figure a way to pull out the bungee closure then haha thanks!


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

cobbie: thanks for your advice! I finally slung it on and life is now perfect ^_^v

My custom BB Travel Bag finally arrived! Things got a little complicated as I really like the fabrics from  This and That From Japan and I spent like a week choosing. It took a week to reach Melissa and for some reason she forgot the type of bag I ordered (the original kindle bag) and started on it being a travel bag. Up to that point, I haven't even heard of the Travel Bag! nevertheless, she was very nice and apologetic about it and things got underway 

So, hopefully (fingers crossed!!!) other than skins, I shouldn't be buying anything else for the Atsuko (and that's her name) hahaha! this has to stop sometimes >.>









with my purple roh









by itself

oh, it's such a whimsical, cute and lighthearted fabric! <3


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like the bag in your fabric.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Love your fabric/bag AND your combo!!!


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks!

Cobbie - Fortunately (or unfortunately, since I had prefer to live on the top side of the world), it's summer here...



















Weather is expected to be 34deg celscius today (about 93.2 F). just last week, it hit about 39 or so (about 98f?) and I am dying here in the heat...










not trying to make you jealous... really


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not hijacking or anything, it is going to be 42C here today, which is what, around 107F, but we are on catastrophic fire alert.

Tomorrow, down to 22C, which is 71F - so a massive 34 degree change in temperature.  And flood warnings.  Gotta love summer in the land downunder!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

anivyl said:


> So, I was trying to contain myself and not keep refreshing my gmail account too much, so I decided to come gush over here.
> 
> *I have already dropped my K2I thrice, mostly from sliding off the quilt when I fell asleep with the kindle in my hands.* I bought the Oberon Tree of Life in a sudden "OMG I MUST SAVE MY KINDLE!!!" splurge, and then also ordered a custom Borsabella (Melissa's very nice!)
> 
> ...


I hate it when that happens


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

anivyl said:


> only 8 posts and about 3 of them are the same? and all 8 linking straight back to the same web site?
> 
> I smell spam, and I smell instant dislike for your company.
> 
> Here, I will explain something to you, I like my Kindle nude too, only if it doesn't slide _off my body_. A stand won't do that, although those book pillows might. Otherwise, it sliding off me and hiting the ground hurts my feelings. I definitely won't buy a stand, much less from a company that spams people with irritating repetitive posts.


I'm confused?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I'm confused?


There was a spammer yesterday evening posting the same paragraph over and over with a link to his accessories website. I had reported it to a moderator, looks like they deleted his posts, which is why Anivyl's post seems out of place now! =)


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

there fixed!


----------

